# People on here from 2004-2006



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 25, 2007)

who still uses this site from back in the day?
and is my funny award still on here?

can a mod move this to the general chat section? clearly a mistake in posting


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 25, 2007)

I do :]. Love all the videogames talk, too bad it's not as much as it used to be.


----------



## Opium (Apr 25, 2007)

It's been ages since I last saw you crackpipe, welcome back


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah sorry, I only just joined the site recently. I'm a newb


----------



## adgloride (Apr 25, 2007)

N00bie to admin, how you manage that so quickly?


----------



## tjas (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> Nah sorry, I only just joined the site recently. I'm a newb



No! we don't have the pokerom here! ow wait you didn't ask that.. your not a regular newbe are you?


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2007)

Haha, I remember you.
So much controversy! At least, I think it was you... All that I remembered, when first reading your name, was that there was A LOT of bullshit that happened for a while, back then.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont actually ever remember registering here, now I'm regulary posting crap all the time since end of last year.

Probably wont be here soon, expecting to move next week and wont have a connection till end of may so you guys will have a rest from me.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> It's been ages since I last saw you crackpipe, welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha that wasn't me! i don't think anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i remember like nearly half the community on here thought i was funny


----------



## Noobix (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I only "joined" up when we were "forced" to , but I remember the "stolen" PSP(?) review, gotta be the best review EVER!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's sure been a lot of fun over the years...anywayz back to playing diamond on my black DS lite+R4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna show my 12 year old son who the daddy is.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Need to play some Tiberian wars and Burning crusade too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Gnat (Apr 25, 2007)

Been using this site since i needed a GBA flash card, took some time before I bothered to register though. And now off to read the newest review...


----------



## id242 (Apr 25, 2007)

not that new and not that old..

cheers


----------



## Mac2492 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't remember when I started.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Mac2492 -  Joined: 20-March 03
that's when you started


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> Nah sorry, I only just joined the site recently. I'm a newb


welcome to Hotel GBAtemp!


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 25, 2007)

I lurked a while before signing up and I remember you being funny, time to start again.


----------



## Mac2492 (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> Hey Mac2492 -Â Joined: 20-March 03
> that's when you started



Well, yeah. I mainly posted so I could check out when I joined without going to my profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I remember you now. I never really frequented this forum, but your name does stand out in my mind.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 25, 2007)

yay pikachucrackpipe


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm still on here daily.  I've been around for ages.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 25, 2007)

I remember u winning the funniest guy cartridge each year XD


----------



## 2short (Apr 25, 2007)

I lurked, then I signed up, then I sold my gba.... then bought a ds in september last year, and came back...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm a noob... and a mod...

.. _oh god I'm so confused!_

Maybe I should run for President?

I could buy up a bunch of those George Bush "*W*" stickers and turn 'em upside down...





This message has been paid for by the *Mthrnite For Political Solutions Committee*, Sector R.


----------



## dice (Apr 25, 2007)

.


^ 
my smartest post to date


----------



## lagman (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I register here a long time ago, but I wasn´t really that active back then...I was kinda sleepy


----------



## Shinji (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey PCP, heres what you're looking for from this old thread
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=23083&hl=

The award is still hosted on "broken by design" XD

And here's the year before
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=18751&hl=

Oh memories...


----------



## frostfire (Apr 25, 2007)

Too bad I'm here since 03 and not 04-06.. anyway I haven't been posting a lot, since i like reading topics and brabble more lol.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 25, 2007)

sweet! thanks for finding the awards page!!!

btw, whatever happened to Tempest Stormwind?


----------



## Shinji (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont make me quote the whole thing......ok really its not a big deal.  Heres the note he left bout his departure from the temp



QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> Hello again, everyone.
> 
> I know it's been ages, and for that, I apologize. Many of you no doubt remember me, but I've been gone so long that I'm reasonably convinced that several of you have no idea who I am. Hence my decision to throw this in the Introductions forum (though that, I admit, was shaped partly by my love of sad irony).
> 
> ...



Bolded the important part


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 25, 2007)

well that sucks
he just doesn't know how to manage his time! but could start by not writing novels all the time

b00s


----------



## Shinji (Apr 25, 2007)

I do kinda miss his insight....oh yeah, go make your wiki page PCP, im sure you've got alot to fill it with


----------



## Bryce (Apr 25, 2007)

I remember crackpipe. I used to post like 2-3 years ago, then stopped for about a year.


----------



## Zendrik (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I joined in 2002, man...its been 5 years since....whoa

BTW, Dice....you joined the same exact day as me. Conspiracy???


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Apr 25, 2007)

How long have I been here?

EDIT: oh yeah, 2002... I'm old U_U


----------



## berlinka (Apr 25, 2007)

hehe, I registered on Jul 31 2003, 04:00 PM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's almost 4 years ago. Wow! Back then I only had a GBA SP. 
I posted quite a lot, nowadays this community is so big and the gaming world almost goes too fast for me. Nowadays I hardly post more than once a week. Oh where are those good ol' days *sigh*


----------



## IxthusTiger (Apr 25, 2007)

boobies


----------



## Devante (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Apr 25, 2007)

Man long time no see crack


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 26, 2007)

can i get an extra egg roll with that?


----------



## tjas (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> can i get an extra egg roll with that?
> 
> QUOTEThey tried to make me go to rehab I said no, no, no.


www.completealbumlyrics.com/lyric/131123/Amy+Winehouse+-+Rehab.html


----------



## j5c077 (Apr 26, 2007)

hah


----------



## laurenz (Apr 26, 2007)

I joined 10 months ago! so i guess i'm no real oldie.


----------



## Issac (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I joined somewhere between 04 - 06... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think... 04.. or 05 maybe... Well... we'll see when I click "add reply".. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:

10th of april... that's kinda awesome... thats three g.d. years ago.. and 16 days!


----------



## Strag0 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yikes! I've been a member of this site since 2002!! It's the longest time I've ever been a member of any site and still actively post on it. Not to mention, that means for 5 years I've been checking the site daily!


----------



## sirAnger (May 5, 2007)

I used to hang out on the IRC channel back in the day. Recently got back into it after a 3 year break now that I'm making my own games (cheap plug for plaidsoft). Good to see some old familiar faces, and nice to talk to some new ones.

Bridgy84 long time no see! You still post on this forum? Maggot hall for life, etc etc.

Sorry for resurrecting a potentially dead thread


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 5, 2007)

I think I've been here since 03, and that makes it 4 years of staying at hotel GBATemp. Something I've never understood is what the hell happened with Luse?


----------



## Mehdi (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ May 5 2007 said:


> I think I've been here since 03, and that makes it 4 years of staying at hotel GBATemp. Something I've never understood is what the hell happened with Luse?




Luse got hit by a truck


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 5, 2007)

Lol, I mean... seriously XD


----------



## Deadmon (May 6, 2007)

Wow, already been 4 years...good old lurking days


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ May 5 2007 said:


> Lol, I mean... seriously XD



it's true... I was driving the truck


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2007)

Luse Ruth and Puck the phuck were all... disturbed.. so they got banned...

but I have to say, I miss my old fights with puck...


----------



## arma (May 6, 2007)

i have been lurking these boards since 2001 and Luse and Ruth were the worst things to ever happen to these boards and that's the truth.


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2007)

well... I didn't have much problems with Luse... but sure... sometimes... But Ruth! I never noticed anything with her to be an evil one.

Puck on the other hand.....


----------



## arma (May 6, 2007)

the second Luse got here, he wanted to run the place.. he was a stubborn, overbearing ass.

then again, aren't we all?


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2007)

well.. he's mean... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I have a perfect example of that here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=26555&hl=

so much fun I have reading it now


----------



## arma (May 6, 2007)

it wasn't even the bearable kind of rude, he was just an out and out rude motherfucker


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2007)

I put their name on the wiki in the "banned staff" page, and they removed themselves.
I put them back and locked the page.
A few hours later, I got an email from one of them threatening to sue me if I didn't remove their internet nickname from the page (the page said absolutely nothing offensive, just gave out their nickname and said they were banned in 2006).
I still refused to remove their names.
After a while, debating with the other staffers, we thought removing them would be best anyway. These people aren't worth remembering.


----------



## arma (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 6 2007 said:


> I put their name on the wiki in the "banned staff" page, and they removed themselves.
> I put them back and locked the page.
> A few hours later, I got an email from one of them threatening to sue me if I didn't remove their internet nickname from the page (the page said absolutely nothing offensive, just gave out their nickname and said they were banned in 2006).
> I still refused to remove their names.
> After a while, debating with the other staffers, we thought removing them would be best anyway. These people aren't worth remembering.



costello, what exactly led to the banning of the both of them? i understand it's dragging up dirty laundry so if you don't want to post it, that's fine. PM?


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2007)

hmm... they're strange....

anyway.. there are still some nice people here! from back then! and that's great!


----------



## bladerx (May 6, 2007)

Welcome back crackpipe, it's been ages.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 7, 2007)

word


----------



## dice (May 8, 2007)

what happened to koekie and Jex then?


----------



## neveras (May 8, 2007)

I've never been a member of this site. I found this account on an old computer, figured it was as good as any.


----------



## squirt1000 (May 8, 2007)

Been lurking around these parts for ages now, Checked daily for news etc... Some things never change


----------



## tjas (May 8, 2007)

we'll i'm part of the new generation I guess.. But who knows what will happen.. pirates are unpredictable you know


----------



## lagman (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(neveras @ May 7 2007 said:


> I've never been a member of this site. I found this account on an old computer, figured it was as good as any.



WTFudge?


----------



## Maverick_z (May 8, 2007)

you know I never actually looked at the date when I joined these forums. I at least thought that my account would be gone/pruned/deleted due to inactivity, but whatdya know I'm still here


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 8, 2007)

Wow I joined in 2004...crazyness....it feels like its only been months!


----------



## kaoken (May 8, 2007)

Hehe, I guess I don't fit, im from all the way back from 2002.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 8, 2007)

Sort of off topic, but why did TPi leave the staff?


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2007)

he asked it himself, if you have any question regarding that feel free to ask him


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 8, 2007)

Yarr, I see.


----------



## roguefan99 (May 8, 2007)

I've been lurking around here for ages, had a while off where I had my GBA working perfectly so had no time to read.

But with the DS Homebrew community going again its a great place to get info.

2004, man was it that long ago, I cant even remember joining up.

EDIT: whoops it was 2002, that was a long time ago!


----------



## 754boy (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(kaoken @ May 7 2007 said:


> Hehe, I guess I don't fit, im from all the way back from 2002.



Me too. Been damn near 5 years and it doesnt even seem like it


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ May 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kaoken @ May 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, I guess I don't fit, im from all the way back from 2002.
> ...



yeah but you're one of the few people i remember on here.


----------



## squirt1000 (May 8, 2007)

I need an avatar like weaponxxx


----------



## leoedin (May 10, 2007)

no idea when I joined

Although I've been on the DS scene since jan 2005...


----------

